# Indoor Target Competition - Scope housing preferred size & why?



## Tyler_Bowtech (Sep 4, 2013)

I shot last Saturday with a new 1 3/8 housing and couldn't shoot worth anything. For me, lining my peep up with my housing is crucial and with my 1/8 inch peep my small scope was just way too small allowing for inconsistency and torque. There was way too much space between the two so I'm looking for something bigger now because I don't want to change to a tiny peep.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

29mm housing with 3/64" peep depending on lighting I will drop down to a 1/32". I don't like full extension though, too much movement. I also prefer a ring to aim with over a dot or fiber.

-Grant


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Lot of personal preference stuff.... You got what you got, make it work for you. Got money to spend, have at it....


----------



## Mousikos2 (Dec 25, 2014)

Mousikos2 said:


> Hi all,
> I keep going back and forth with "liking" a 1 3/4" scope (axcel x-41) vs. a 1 3/8" (CBE or Viper is what I've tried). I've been using 6x power lens, green pin .19, and a specialty peep w/ #2 clarifer, if that helps any for background details...
> 
> What size housing do you prefer for target competition and why does it work best for you? (Add peep size, clarifier, lens power, etc. for detail if possible, too please so I can try to figure out your comments with some context!)
> ...


Just to clarify, I totally understand that a lot of this is personal preference. What I'm interested in is what works for YOU and why YOU use the setup you do. I think there is a lot we can learn from each other's setup successes and failures, even if it boils down to you changing something because of a personal preference.


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have tried several different sizes, but like an 1 3/8 the best. dont need to see alot of the target plus with a 6x lens I can only see the spot im shooting. Also it fits my peep the best.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

Shoot a 1 3/8 myself, 4x, 1/32 peep, and tried different combinations of magnification, peep sizes, clarifiers, but the biggest single change that helped me most was changing the dot size. 

I went from a tiny dot that's as big as the baby X, to a monster that only leaves a super thin gold ring when centered perfectly on a 3-spot at 20 yards. I find this minimized movement and I get on target much faster and stay centered much longer. Also, I see none of the old holes on the paper, and for me, if I hit something just off, I tend to hit the same hole over and over, which sucks unless the first shot is a perfect shot. 

Maybe it's just me tho...


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I shoot a 35mm shrewd nomad. I have their two step reducer on the back of the scope to shrink the viewing picture. I have a 3 step on the way to shrink it some more. I shoot a speciaty peep with an 1/8" aperture currently. shooting my best indoors right now. I am gonna try a #4 verifier tho. Oh yea, I dont shoot a lens as I am in BHFS.


----------



## neffets40 (Apr 16, 2007)

enjoying this thread


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

for spots, I still prefer the smaller scopes.....1", or so diameter. I don't like to see too much other than the spot i'm shooting at, in the scope. I think a lot of guys stick with a larger scope because their target bows serve double duty as their 3d bow, also, and there, a larger scope is certainly an advantage. 
an alternative to that, would be to set up a larger scope on an extra carriage, or barrel,... but of course,..... that's just more money to spend on an already expensive sport. I was lucky enough to have gotten an extra carriage with my sight, when I bought it from the classifieds, so that's what I did.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I like the 1 3/4 scope. The bigger scope lets in more light for me.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

yea, that's one area, where larger scopes have a definite advantage. fortunately, I shoot at a range that is extremely well lit. 16 lanes wide and four rows of dual bulb, 8ft. flourescents, end to end, across the entire width !.
the scope I use, is an old, Vegas "top gun". it's made out of a piece of polycarbonate tube that has been lightly "frosted", so, it still lets plenty of light in, right through the body of the scope all the way around.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If you are worried about light in the scope then the Beiter scopes are extremely bright in my experience. As is the Specialty.
It's easy enough to make a scope diameter reducer for those times you want to use a smaller one as well. I believe there are a few designs posted on here for those.

A big reason I like a smaller scope is because it gets the level closer to my aiming point, I find that I start getting distracted by what it is doing if it's too far away if that makes sense.

-Grant


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

1 3/4" viper with a 6x truspot for me works great.....


----------

